# 12' Starcraft V bottom mods.



## Andy (Aug 9, 2008)

This is my 12 foot Starcraft V bottom.

All stripped down.







Primed. 5 cans of self etching to do it all. (outside)











Now I have to decide on a color...

Inside.











I don't plan on going to far with it. Floor, casting decks, lights, battery tray, and a place for dry storage. I've got a cooler converted to a live well with aerator. So thats no problem.

BUT, who knows, If I keep looking at all the mods on here, I may have a $30,000 jon boat... LOL

I'll post up more pics as I get stuff done.


----------



## Zum (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice looking job there.

Maybe you could paint it pink,to match your rod


----------



## Andy (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Zum. 
And thanks for the suggestion on the paint, but I'll have to pass on that one... LOL


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 10, 2008)

u doing a real good job sofar


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good! 8)


----------



## SVNET (Aug 10, 2008)

That is a fine job you did there striping it, must of the boats I have been looking are very dull or bad painted and could use a good striping job, I wonder how is that done ?

Do you use a buffer machine or is it done via means of a chemical ?

Whats the process ?


----------



## Zum (Aug 10, 2008)

Andy said:


> Thanks Zum.
> And thanks for the suggestion on the paint, but I'll have to pass on that one... LOL



Wasn't to sure if I should put that in...edited to do it.I'm just bugging,boat looks great so far.


----------



## Andy (Aug 11, 2008)

I figured you was just buggin Zum, if you can't have fun, what's the point.. :beer: 

Thanks SVNET, and to answer youre question, I started with chemical stripper, and wasn't happy with it and decided to go with a stainless steel wire wheel on an electric drill. total of approx. 8 hours. 

Thanks for the compliment dedawg1149.


----------



## Andy (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I finally got it painted.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work.Did you spray the hull?Looks smooth as glass.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW! That is some transformation - good looking boat!


----------



## phased (Aug 22, 2008)

now that's a nice paint job!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 22, 2008)

you did a great job congrats


----------



## Andy (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

And no it wasn't sprayed.. The paint was free.. 1/2 gallon of bronze tone Benjamin Moore, Iron Clad Alkyd. Low luster metal and wood enamel. On the can it says it prevents rust, exterior or interior use, SELF PRIMING, EXTREMEMLY DURABLE. The last two are what I liked most about it although I primed with self etching I figure the more help with the paint sticking the better. It was all done with a brush so I could get the seams good. If you're close to it you can see some brush marks. I did 3 coats on the seams and then 2 coats on it all, so the seams got 5 coats total. I'm thinking that will stop the seeping that I was having before. We'll see how good it holds up in about a week. I'm going to make sure the paint is cured good before I take her out.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 26, 2008)

good idea with the number of coats on the seams. I sprayed the exterior paint, but brushed the primer (zinc chromate)... that stuff was thick as all get out - but I think that's my stupidity for not stirring it well... either way, my seams and all rivets are almost concealed to where you can't see them - that should make for a good sealer!


----------



## ben2go (Aug 26, 2008)

russ010 said:


> good idea with the number of coats on the seams. I sprayed the exterior paint, but brushed the primer (zinc chromate)... that stuff was thick as all get out - but I think that's my stupidity for not stirring it well... either way, my seams and all rivets are almost concealed to where you can't see them - that should make for a good sealer!




Russ010 where did you find the zinc chromate primer.I'm looking for something to coat and seal the bottom of my Jon butt,I mean boat.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 26, 2008)

I got the zinc chromate from Boater's world.. it's just a primer though.

If you want a sealant that you can paint over, Gluvit (Click Here) is the best stuff to use. I used it in the past for sealing a jon boat, then just lightly wet sanded then painted over it with a flat paint. This time I didn't use it becasue I didn't have any leaks, and I wasn't sure how this stuff would look under a glossy paint.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 26, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I got the zinc chromate from Boater's world.. it's just a primer though.
> 
> If you want a sealant that you can paint over, Gluvit (Click Here) is the best stuff to use. I used it in the past for sealing a jon boat, then just lightly wet sanded then painted over it with a flat paint. This time I didn't use it becasue I didn't have any leaks, and I wasn't sure how this stuff would look under a glossy paint.



Thanks.That will work with my epoxy based paint I wanna use.


----------



## seaarc (Aug 26, 2008)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## kemical (Feb 21, 2009)

Andy said:


> Well I finally got it painted.


nice paint,, what color is it??
how did you paint it? roll? spray?


----------



## russo (Feb 28, 2009)

nice and clean, that hull looks brand new!!


----------



## oldboat88 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks good, I also have a 69 starcraft,14' and still looking for ideas for the mod. please post pics of yours, thanks Take a fishing


----------

